# San Juan 21



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

I am new to sailing and was wanting to know if a San Juan 21 should have a bow in the mast . I bought one a few days ago and the guy told me that the bow is part of the mast design on the 21 . Is this true . do mast have bows in them.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome to sailnet. Do you mean a rake in the mast where it leans slightly backwards. Or an obvious bend that makes it twist to a weird angle. Or am I misinterpreting the question.


----------



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

I think a curve or bend .. It starts at the bottom and curves for about 6 to 9 feet , It is straight and not twisted but looks like a bend toward the stern.


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, the SJ21 is supposed to have rake, but not sure about actual bend.

Here's the manual for one, just in case you didn't already have it.

San Juan 21 Manual

Hope that helps, and I hope someone comes along who can answer your question more specifically.

Oh, and welcome aboard! 

Peace,

6P


----------



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for your help . I am new at this ... My life long dream is to learn sailing.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to own a San Juan. The mast on my boat was pretty straight although it did rake slightly backwards. Do you have any pics of the mast?


----------



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

I will take a few pics today and post . I am redoing the boat start to finish and only hope that it is not a bad mast .


----------



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

*New to sailing*

My wife and I are new to sailing . We are looking for others near us to help us learn how to sail . We live in Abingdon Va .. Near Bristol Va/Tn . The lake we will be sailing on to start will be South Houlston in Bristol Va /TN .
We would love to hear from you .    :


----------



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

photos of mast


----------



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

photos of mast


----------



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

is the a bent mast


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Someone might correct me but I believe the mast is bent. My old SJ mast did not have that bend. It looks like it was dropped while someone was trying to step it. Although I would wait for someone else to give there opinion before I did anything.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

The bend in a mast should be nearer the top than the base.

I think it should be straight when unstepped.


----------



## edwardvanhoy (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies . What is the best way to fix the mast . I am very handy and have a machine shop and feel that i can fix it. I just need to know what to do.


----------

